# Beretta 90-Two release date?



## Beretta90-Two (Apr 16, 2006)

I have been trying to find out when the new Beretta 90-Two is going to hit the market! Anybody heard anything?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought I heard Aug someplace.


----------



## Beretta90-Two (Apr 16, 2006)

*90-Two release date*

I just recieved this e-mail from Beretta regarding the 90-Two. Can't wait to pick one up! Not sure yet if I will get the 40 or wait for the 9mm.

The 90-Two in .40 cal should start shipping out to Distributors within the next couple of weeks and the .9mm sometime in late May.

Thank you for contacting Beretta Customer Support.


----------

